# What is NOT the prettiest coffee machine?



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If they are really ugly, no picture needed. I start with anything made by Sage.....no photo, don't want to scare anyone!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Some Fracino machines for me. They just look dull and boring.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

anything plastic ..... freaking hate plastic .. I like Chrome and stainless and wood and perspex ... and brass ... and copper as long as its not a GS3 copper special


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Nota?

Just kidding, to many machines look the same these days, look on the BB site and they are boxes with things in the same place.

The vesuvius for me is such a dull looking machine.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Surely it's the Victoria Arduino Theresia

Like a Vesuvius on steroids in the looks department!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Old NS Oscar all day long. Microwave.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

h1udd said:


> anything plastic ..... freaking hate plastic





jonc said:


> Old NS Oscar all day long. Microwave.


beat me too it,, plastic makes the machine look shocking

When theres so much plastic it actually floats and you can use it to hang onto to stop yourself drowning in the imminent floods brought on by climate change


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

My machine, as ugly as sin with ABS plastic bowl cut and skirt. But I love it all the same.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> beat me too it,, plastic makes the machine look shocking
> 
> When theres so much plastic it actually floats and you can use it to hang onto to stop yourself drowning in the imminent floods brought on by climate change
> 
> View attachment 18966


..drip tray needs emptying..


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

TomBurtonArt said:


> My machine, as ugly as sin with ABS plastic bowl cut and skirt. But I love it all the same.


But you did rebuild it, so labour of love!


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

My La Spaz S1 with its slightly warped plastic drip tray


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Any retro machine with a big metal eagle on top !


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Is it the imitation you don't like ? .. Or is a vintage machine with an eagle acceptable, but a retro copy not ?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> beat me too it,, plastic makes the machine look shocking
> 
> When theres so much plastic it actually floats and you can use it to hang onto to stop yourself drowning in the imminent floods brought on by climate change
> 
> View attachment 18966


That's a big drip tray!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

It's an hx, they need to be that big to compensate all the cooling flushes


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

h1udd said:


> It's an hx, they need to be that big to compensate all the cooling flushes


You have never owned a Cherub then!

It holds stuff all


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

no .. I have a vivi, it has a pretty epic drip tray, sometimes when I find injured birds in the garden I put shredded news paper in the drip tray and keep the birds warm in there as they recover, the cooling flushes act as a modern water and heat therapy spa treatment to for them.

but

Every rose has its thorn, and trying to remove a full drip tray without emptying a litre of coffee and ornithals all over the floor is somewhat impossible ... so that picture is kind of reminiscent of my kitchen .... with out the oriental dude and the ugly black plastic


----------



## Andy__C (Nov 4, 2015)

espressotechno said:


> Any retro machine with a big metal eagle on top !


100% With you on that.

I like most other early production machines, but the addition of the eagles/other - I just can't take to them


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

This machine is truly ugly...


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> This machine is truly ugly...


shows how subjective looks are haha

i recently posted the mini in the thread about the good looking machines


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

La Marzocco are ugly full stop. I wish they weren't because they are in all other respects one of the clear favourites for the upgrade pathway.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

lotuseater said:


> La Marzocco are ugly full stop. I wish they weren't because they are in all other respects one of the clear favourites for the upgrade pathway.


Nah, Linea are ugly, GS3 loverly


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

TomBurtonArt said:


> Nah, Linea are ugly, GS3 loverly


I think the complete opposite. Linea to me is far nicer to look at. Nice clean lines. GS3 requires £££ of mods to get it looking nice.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

risky said:


> I think the complete opposite. Linea to me is far nicer to look at. Nice clean lines. GS3 requires £££ of mods to get it looking nice.


Lets not make dollah a factor in this


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

h1udd said:


> .... with out the ugly oriental dude and the black plastic


I think that's what you meant?


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

risky said:


> I think the complete opposite. Linea to me is far nicer to look at. Nice clean lines. GS3 requires £££ of mods to get it looking nice.


definitely agree with you here.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Anything dolcigustoassimo

~


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

What about this one...










Only 699 bucks, too.


----------

